# Bats in my attic - how do I get them out?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A. Plan on getting up in into the attic just after dusk or at night when they are out feeding. Chances are all, or most all will be. Seal up your ingress/egress holes and be done. 

B. Get up in there during the day with a bright light and fairly fine mesh fishing net and catch and release them. They should be dormant and docile. 

They are ugly suckers but I have never had one attack me or anything. Obviously if you start swatting at them with the net, a broom or whatever they will get agitated. 

C. Call an exterminator if the prospects of getting rid of them yourself creeps you out. 

They do a lot of good and eat massive quantities of insect pests in a single night of feeding.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

good advice from sdsester. Consider standing outside at dusk, maybe several of you at different locations around the outside of house and watch for exiting from different locations. I don't do nuisance wildlife anymore, but I do remember going into attics during bright daylight and seeing all the gaps letting light in. There may be multiple entry/exits points. 

Do you see piles of bat droppings? That is a sure sign of roosting. 

I don't like killing bats either, but you may have to if the situation warrants it. Bats can and do carry rabies. You can't fool around with that. Sometimes a dead bat is better than risking exposure due to catch and release, however noble that idea is. Use common sense. Your loyalty is to your family first.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Also, you may want to check the laws (or be extra careful). In my state, it is illegal to remove bats during the breeding season (May thru July).


----------



## Greg D (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply. I watched the area near the chimney tonight at dusk and counted 27 bats coming out of my attic! I don't think this is something that I want to tackle - I hope to ID a professional ASAP.

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

They have been guests of yours for a time! That is more than I would tackle on my own as well. And that is probably more than will make catch and release feasible. 

Where are you by the way? I am guessing someplace rural. And could you post the pest control pro's solution to your infestation?

And use physical building material for your repairs. Squirrels just laugh and chew right through foam and stuff. I would think bats have similar deconstruction skills.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

In our area there is a bat rescue society that will remove the bats---a non-profit group.

See if there is one in your area.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

If you install a draped net over the entry/exit holes, the bats will leave, having to find a loose end of the net to drop out of. Upon returning, they can't find the loose end to get back in. Leave the net up long enough for them to find a new home, then remove and seal the openings.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

We had a few in our attic. Bought some bird shot for one of my pistols and now we don't.


----------



## Greg D (Nov 25, 2009)

Marty1Mc said:


> Also, you may want to check the laws (or be extra careful). In my state, it is illegal to remove bats during the breeding season (May thru July).



Marty - that seems almost unbelievable to me. Is it only illegal to remove them but it is OK to kill them, assuming that's possible? If not, maybe people should relocate their bats (after breeding season of course :wink into the houses of the asinine legislators who passed that law. I don't know what the law in MO is but I have four little kids and there is no way that I would risk my kids health by allowing bats to stay inside my home just because it is their breeding season. 

I have a professional coming out Thursday morning - I will let you all know what he says. 

In the interim - does anyone know if the electronic devices that drive mice away will work with bats?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg D said:


> In the interim - does anyone know if the electronic devices that drive mice away will work with bats?


They work three times as well driving bats away as mice but what you need to do is buy a power strip and put one of those devices in each of the available outlets. 

Seriously? Those ultrasonic things are among the biggest scams of our time. Do not waste your money on them for bats, mice, rats, bugs, snakes or whatever.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Greg D said:


> Marty - that seems almost unbelievable to me. Is it only illegal to remove them but it is OK to kill them, assuming that's possible? If not, maybe people should relocate their bats (after breeding season of course :wink into the houses of the asinine legislators who passed that law. I don't know what the law in MO is but I have four little kids and there is no way that I would risk my kids health by allowing bats to stay inside my home just because it is their breeding season.
> 
> I have a professional coming out Thursday morning - I will let you all know what he says.
> 
> In the interim - does anyone know if the electronic devices that drive mice away will work with bats?


I know, we protect the silliest things...
http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/9744460/?navkeyword=bats


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Marty1Mc said:


> I know, we protect the silliest things...
> http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/9744460/?navkeyword=bats


I owe you an apology. I thought you were making up nonsense. This is sublime to absurd!:clap:


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

sdsester said:


> I owe you an apology. I thought you were making up nonsense. This is sublime to absurd!:clap:


LOL, you can't make this stuff up! Personally, I would take care of the problem and not mention a word to anyone...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pistol, birdshot, silencer?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Pistol, birdshot, silencer?



Silencer? Not everybody lives in Chicago.:whistling2::laughing:


----------

